# Wie wichtig ist Ihnen, dass ein Spiel komplett synchronisiert ist?



## Administrator (12. September 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Schweinepriester (12. September 2006)

Na ja ist eigentlich so ne sache mit Deutsch Synchronisierten Games z.B. FEAR war echt echt Top Synchronisiert aber wurde leider kapput  Zensuriert  (is doch voll dämlich wenn ich aus 1m entfernung auf jemanden mit der Pump Gun schiesseund der einfach verschwindet) so das ich mir dann ne Unzensurierte UK-Version besorgt habe.

Ich besorge mir inzwischen eigentlich nur noch Unzensurierte UK-Versionen von Spielen an denen was Zensuriert wurde, ich hoffe daber schwer das diesmal Crysis auf Deutsch und Unzensuriert sein wird (nicht wie Far Cry).


----------



## Kevex (12. September 2006)

Ich finds eher witziger wenn alles in englisch ist, das hört sich doch viel fetziger an wenn du Games zockst in denen geballert wird und du hörst diese amerikanischen Laute


----------



## LowriderRoxx (12. September 2006)

Es gibt mehr als zwei Sprachen auf der Welt. Wenn ich z.B. Brigade E5 nehme, welches ursprünglich in Russisch ist, dann lege ich sehr viel Wert auf eine komplette Synchronisation - ins Englische natürlich.


----------



## Killeralf (12. September 2006)

Deutsche produktionen (Gothic) mal ausgenommen, bevorzuge ich ganz eindeutig englische versionen. Deutsche synchronisationen leiden oft an lustlosen, fehlbesetzten sprechern  - von offensichtlicher zensur mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Iceman (12. September 2006)

Killeralf am 12.09.2006 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Deutsche produktionen (Gothic) mal ausgenommen, bevorzuge ich ganz eindeutig englische versionen. Deutsche synchronisationen leiden oft an lustlosen, fehlbesetzten sprechern  - von offensichtlicher zensur mal ganz zu schweigen.



Sehe ich genauso. Ich kenne ganz wenige gute deutschen Synchros (Outcast ist beispielsweise sehr gelungen). Im Allgemeinen sind die englischen Synchros glaubwürdiger und besser. 

Dazu kann es vorkommen, dass man manche Dinge einfach nicht wirklich übersetzen kann und dann wird irgendwas hingebogen. Das passiert aber im Film und Buchbereich häufiger als bei Spielen.

Anders siehts natürlich bei Spielen aus, wo ich die Originalsprache nicht kann (also alles was nicht in Englisch oder Deutsch erscheint ). Welche Sprachversion ich dann bekomme ist mir relativ egal, grade bei unbekannteren Spielen aus dem Osten kann man auch mächtig Pech mit der englischen Synchro haben. Black Mirror ist da so ein Beispiel, da war die EV wirklich grauenvoll.


----------



## Mothman (12. September 2006)

Wie ja eigentlich teilweise schon in etwa geschrieben wurde:
Es kommt halt immer sehr stark auf das Spiel an, um welches es geht. Ich behaupte von mir sehr gut Englisch zu verstehen und es auch ziemlich gut zu sprechen, aber ich bin bei einigen Spielen durchaus auch schon an meine Grenzen gestoßen.
In einem Spiel (z.B. ein Shooter) in dem relativ wenig gesagt wird und das Gesagte auch nicht relevant zum Fortschreiten im Spiel ist, ist mir auch die englische Sprache recht. In einem Adventure aber zum Beispiel, in dem das korrekte Erfassen eines Dialogs oder der Hintergrundgeschichte unabdingbar für das Erleben von Spielspaß und Spielende ist, ist eine komplette Übersetzung - von herrvoragender Qualität - in die deutsche Sprache allerdings notwendig.
Man kann das Thema in meinen Augen also nicht pauschalisieren. Ich denke, die Publisher der Spiele sollten "von Fall zu Fall" entscheiden...rechnet sich eine komplette Übersetzung? Was wird das kosten? Was bring es uns? Was bringt es dem User?

Allgemein begrüßenwert finde ich jedoch Spiele, welche (wie es ja teilweise schon Praxis ist) in multilingualen Versionen verkauft werden. So kann keiner meckern und sollte einem die eine Sprache den letzten Nerv rauben, so stellt man einfach eine andere Sprache ein. 

Allerdings muss natürlich auch - irgendein Vorredner schrieb es schon - beachtet werden, dass bei gewissen Spielen - besonders Adventures - eine Menge vom originalen Witz verloren geht, wenn man das Produkt komplett ins Deutsche übersetzt.

Also *Mehrsprachigkeit* heißt das Zauberwort!

Gruß


----------



## Mephisto18m (16. September 2006)

hatte da mal ein Spiel... War das Grim Fandango? Bin mir nicht mehr so ganz sicher - auf jeden Fall war das top synchronisiert und war damit um Lichtjahre besser als das engliche original, was wegen der unmotivierten und gelangweilten Sprecher herbe Kritik hat einstecken müssen.

Ne Floyd hieß es, genau!


----------



## Worrel (18. September 2006)

Textwüsten wie Morrowind spiele ich lieber auf deutsch, da selbst meine guten Englishkenntnisse dazu führen, daß ich den Gesamtzusammenhang verliere.

Shooter wie zB Quake 4 sind genretypisch oft zensiert, macht aber auch wenig, da es dort meist wortkarger zugeht.

Was ich allerdings überhaupt nicht gut finde, ist die Vorgehensweise bei WoW, wo nach _anderthalb Jahren_ (!) immer noch häppchenweise Namen und Orte umbenannt werden - mit dem Endziel, eine vollständig lokalisierte Version zu haben.
Wer beispielsweise kurz nach dem Release vom _Sentinel Hill_ nach _Darkshire _unterwegs war und sich danach im _Redrigegebirge _ein Quest für_ Die Palisaden _abholen wollte, müsste sich heute von der _Späherkuppe _nach _Dunkelhain _begeben und das Quest für _Das Verließ_ (welches früher mal _Das Depot _hiess) im _Rotkammgebirge _abholen ...

Entweder direkt lokalisieren oder nicht, aber so ein ständig im Wandel seiender Mischmasch ist - gerade bei einem Spiel wie WoW - definitiv die schlechteste Lösung.




			
				Schweinepriester am 12.09.2006 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Zensuriert  ...


Aua. Es heißt zensiert.


----------



## HanFred (18. September 2006)

Worrel am 18.09.2006 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Schweinepriester am 12.09.2006 10:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zensurieren ist aber auch nicht falsch, in der schweiz und in österreich ist das wort gebräuchlich.
kannst ja herr duden fragen.


----------



## Worrel (18. September 2006)

HanFred am 18.09.2006 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 18.09.2006 11:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf ? Wer hat das denn in den Duden reingeschmuggelt ?

Na dann vergeßt das bereits zweimal zitierte bitte ...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (20. September 2006)

[x] Sehr wichtig – ich erwarte 100% eingedeutschte Spiele, obwohl mein Englisch gut genug ist.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (20. September 2006)

LowriderRoxx am 12.09.2006 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt mehr als zwei Sprachen auf der Welt. Wenn ich z.B. Brigade E5 nehme, welches ursprünglich in Russisch ist, dann lege ich sehr viel Wert auf eine komplette Synchronisation - ins Englische natürlich.


Das ist schon sehr skurril, falls Englisch nicht deine Muttersprache ist.


----------



## Iceman (20. September 2006)

Mothman am 12.09.2006 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Also *Mehrsprachigkeit* heißt das Zauberwort!
> 
> Gruß



Richtig!

Grade in Zeiten von DVDs sollte es doch bei den meisten Spielen kein Problem darstellen, mehrere Sprachvarianten auf die Scheibe zu packen.
Das das bei manchen Spielen mit extrem viel Sprachausgabe (Oblivion oder so) nicht funktioniert und man nicht extra eine weitere Scheibe für die OTon Nutzer beilegen will verstehe ich aber auch.

Aber sofern Platz genug da ist um mehrere Sprachvarianten unterzubringen bitte ich doch sehr darum. Ist im Filmbereich völlig normal und ich wunder mich immer wieder warum es im Spielebereich kaum gemacht wird.


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (20. September 2006)

Mein Englisch und Französisch würde zwar definitiv mehr als ausreichen, aber mir ist es dennoch sehr wichtig, das Spiel auf Deutsch (und zwar komplett deutsch) spielen zu können.
Wobei ich zwar Mehrsprachigkeit vorziehen würde, solange da dann aber auch eine deutsche Syncronisation enthalten ist.


----------



## Bormachine (27. September 2006)

Die deutschen Versionen hören sich zwar manchmal schlechter an, aber mein Englisch reicht nicht aus um komplexe Rollenspiele zu verstehen. Bei Ego-Shootern ohne große Story hingegen, reicht es aus.


----------



## Necromanca (2. Oktober 2006)

HanFred am 18.09.2006 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 18.09.2006 11:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mag sein. dass es in der Schweiz so ein Wort gibt, da gibts aber keine Zensur für Spiele, also ist es irrelevant.

Im übrigen ist PC-Games eine deutsche Zeitschrift, da erwarte ich nicht nur in der Zeitschrift, sondern auch auf pcgames.de (nicht etwa pcgames.ch!) eine normale deutsche Schreibweise.

Bei Spielen hingegen kann man diesen Ärger ganz einfach durch originalsprachige und damit englische Spiele vermeiden, aus Kostengründen steht man sich übrigens mit den Varianten aus UK besser als mit den überteuerten US-Varianten.

keine Zensur,auch nicht in Deutschland durch BPjS!


----------



## Vulture_112 (2. Oktober 2006)

meiner meinung nach sind bei "uns" englische versionen nur so beliebt, weil in der vergangenheit leider viel zu oft die deutsche synchronisation mehr als verhunzt wurde, irgendwann war es halt normal lieber zur englischen zu greifen, weil die deutsche eh schlecht die stimmung und/oder die emotionen des spiels rüberbringt...

davon mal abgesehen bin ich dafür, dass spiele entweder ganz oder garnicht übersetzt werden... was bringen mir deutsche menüs wenn das spiel ansich englisch ist? oder was bringt es nach fast zwei jahren die spieler stückchenweise aus ihrer spielewelt zu reissen nur um zwanghaft von sich behaupten zu können.. "ja wir tun was für unsere deutschen spieler, wir übersetzen, seid stolz auf uns!".

dass durch die stückchenhafte übersetzung nur die langzeitspieler aus ihrer geliebten spielewelt gerissen werden ist dabei egal...  die neuen spieler merken davon nichts, die wissen nicht was bwl ist, oder dm... dafür weiss ich dann auch nicht was los ist, wenn ich angwhispered werde mit dem text: "hi, kannst du mich durch tm ziehen?" oder "woa coole items, gibts die im psh?"... ich steh dann immer mit unterkiefer offen und großem fragezeichen über meinem kopf, schade dass es keine questbelohnung dafür gibt...

welches spiel  ich meine sollte bekannt sein

just my $0.02


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe es geschafft Oblivion durchzuspielen (English) und habe die komplette Story verstanden... 
Quake 4 habe ich verstanden (super Sprecher, super Atmo), 
Postel 2 auch  

Aber die F.E.A.R. Demo musste ich 6 mal durchspüielen, bis ich gerafft hatte, dass der halbtote nicht oh my... sondern Alma sagt    Da hab ich zur deutschen gegriffen... (cut,   ) Die Story ist auch zu verschachtelt, als dass ich sie verstanden hätte...

Sagt net, dass man Rollenspiele (Oblivion)schwer auf englisch verstehen und Ego Shooter leicht verstehen kann...



PS: Ich möchte hier noch ein Lob an die herausragenden Sprecher in Gothic 2 bringen... Super sache, allein die Sprecher rechtfertigen G3


----------



## olstyle (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich möchte nicht nur ein zu 100% eingedeutschtes Spiel sondern ein zu 100% sorgfältig eingedeutschtes Spiel.
Bei Psychonauts hat sich das warten auf die Deutsche Version z.B. gelohnt (Raz mit der Stimme von Bart Simpson    ) wärend die Texte aus Oblivion z.T katastrophal waren aber die Sprachausgabe wiederrum viel rausgeholt hat(die sogenannte Schizophrenie mancher Figuren ist meiner Meinung nach im Code und nicht in der Synchronisierung zu suchen).
Also was bringt mir ein voll eingedeutschtes Spiel wenn es im schlimmsten Fall durch ein Script gemacht wurde?
mfg Olstyle


----------

